# Do you think that Crowdfunding is the future for new music?



## Xenakiboy (May 8, 2016)

To get works performed and recorded, do you think crowdfunding is the new way to go?
It seems as though its harder than ever in the modern world for new classical music to be funded or commissioned, what are your thoughts?


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Xenakiboy said:


> To get works performed and recorded, do you think crowdfunding is the new way to go?
> It seems as though its harder than ever in the modern world for new classical music to be funded or commissioned, what are your thoughts?


Have you any idea how it happened in the old days? I mean not Mozart et al , just the ones you like.
I personally think it won't work, when people give money the want to get involved.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Crowdfunding means paying for music in advance. Plenty hard to get people to pay for music these days even after the fact!

But Beethoven did a form of this, selling "subscriptions" to still-unfinished works at a handsome price, beginning with the Missa Solemnis. It turned out to be quite profitable. So I guess anything's possible!


----------



## Alexanbar (May 11, 2016)

The main way for extacting a money from music is work to order.
Another ways is only the help you to get an order.


----------



## Xenakiboy (May 8, 2016)

Ok, lets ask a hypothetical question. Bob is a composer, he just composed his new Piano Concerto. He graduated from a university in [location]. How is he going to spark any interest in his symphony and get it performed in the 21st century? (where the internet is essentially running the show now.)

Don't say the obvious either, because it's not as simple as 1,2,3...


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

Crowdfunding is 'booming business' in several areas but - as it started from zero - it of course can take a long time before it is a major instrument for financing. I think it could also play a role in financing new classical music but probably limited to those composers that have some sort of an audience and strong following already. It could also be of help for young composers that maybe don't need that much financing and have a big network of family, friends etc. that want to finance a new project out of sympathy.


----------



## Xenakiboy (May 8, 2016)

I'm asking this because as composers (well presumably most of us on TC), we have to consider how the world is changing with technology and what it means for our future, how we need to adapt etc..


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Several successful performers kicked off their careers with YouTube - many more did not, of course. I know of no composers who did, but there may be some.


----------



## Samuel Kristopher (Nov 4, 2015)

Well Adrian von Zwegler (not sure if I spelt it absolutely right) has a pretty massive following on Youtube as a very accessible composer. His music is very themed - he often uploads Celtic-themed songs and stuff like that. He has released tons of albums though and I think his career started well before Youtube, but I imagine Youtube certainly got him a much wider audience.


----------

